# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Whirlpool] Περιεργο προβλημα ψυγειου Whirpool arc 4178 ix

## gianndats

Χαιρεται.
Θα ήθελα την γνωμη σας πανω στο εξης περιεργο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω με το ψυγείο μου (Whirlpool arc 4178 ix  5ετίας). Ξαφνικα εδω και περιπου ενα 6μηνο, παρα πολυ συχνα, οποτε ανοιγω οποιονδηποτε διακοπτη φώτων ή συνδεω καποια συσκευη σε οποιαδηποτε πρίζα, το ψυγείο "συμπεριφερεται" σαν να κανει επανεκκινηση. Και λεω "συμπεριφερεται" γιατι τεχνικά ουσιαστικα δεν γνωριζω τι ακριβως κανει , αυτο που εχω διαπιστωσει ειναι οτι επανεκκινει το μοτερ και κανει ενα χαρακτηριστικο μπιπ που υπο κανονικες συνθηκες το κανει μονο οποτε επανελθει απο διακοπη ρευματος. Εχοντας συνδεδεμενο στο ιδιο πολυμπριζο με το ψυγειο ενα τυπικο ακρως ερασιτεχνικο πολυμετρο δεν παρατηρησα πτωση τασης την στιγμη που κανει επανεκκινηση. Να τονισω οτι δεν το κανει παντα, μπορει π.χ. να το κανει για μια ολοκληρη μερα και την επομενη να ειναι μια χαρα. Οι ενεργειες μου εως τωρα ειναι οι εξης:
1) Το συνδεσα σε άλλη πρίζα που έρχεται απο αλλη ασφάλεια του πινακα χωρίς αποτελεσμα. 
2) Το συνδεσα με μια πρίζα προστασιας (belkin f9h102vevcw) χωρίς αποτελεσμα.
3) Το σύνδεσα με έναν σταθεροποιητη τασης (APC LE1200i) χωρίς αποτελεσμα. Ο συγκεκριμενος σταθεροποιητης παρολο που ειναι πολυ ευαισθητος αδρανησε, ομως το ψυγειο τα ίδια.

Το σπιτι ειναι *33* ετων και ο πινακας (δεν ξερω αν και ο πινακας ειναι 33 ετων) εχει 8 αυτοματες ασφαλειες 16Α που η καθε μια τροφοδοτει αποκλειστικα μια πριζα schuko, και άλλες 4 των 10Α που τροφοδοτουν διαφορες πριζες (παλαιου τυπου με τις 3 εγοπές) και φώτα. Ο λογος που το ψαχνω ειναι για να προλαβω τυχον μελλοντικη ζημια στο ψυγειο. Καμια ιδεα πριν φωναξω τον ηλεκτρολογο  :Biggrin: ;

----------


## diony

Πιθανόν κάποια ηλεκτρονική διάταξη προστασίας στην πλακέτα του ψυγείου ενεργοποιείται χωρίς λόγο στιγμιαία

Ξεκίνησε από τα απλά , κάνε έλεγχο αν έχεις γείωση στη συσκευή , πολλές φορές στραβώνουν τα λαμάκια γείωσης στην πρίζα με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει συνέχεια , αν στην πλακέτα του ψυγείου έχει αντιπαρασιτική διάταξη , χωρίς γείωση μήπως δημιουργείται πρόβλημα σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο της  , υπόθεση κάνω ,  κάποιος ηλεκτρονικός θα ξέρει περισσότερα για το θέμα

----------


## gianndats

> Πιθανόν κάποια ηλεκτρονική διάταξη προστασίας στην πλακέτα του ψυγείου ενεργοποιείται χωρίς λόγο στιγμιαία
> 
> Ξεκίνησε από τα απλά , κάνε έλεγχο αν έχεις γείωση στη συσκευή , πολλές φορές στραβώνουν τα λαμάκια γείωσης στην πρίζα με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει συνέχεια , αν στην πλακέτα του ψυγείου έχει αντιπαρασιτική διάταξη , χωρίς γείωση μήπως δημιουργείται πρόβλημα σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο της  , υπόθεση κάνω ,  κάποιος ηλεκτρονικός θα ξέρει περισσότερα για το θέμα


Καλα Κουλουμα! Στην Κρητη βρεχει οποτε Κουλουμα μεσα! Οντως το συγκεκριμενο ψυγειο εχει ενα ηλεκτρονικο συστημα αυτοδιαγνωσης το οποιο σε περιπτωση οποιασδηποτε δυσλειτουργιας κανει το χαρακτηριστικο μπιπ (σελ. 24 του user's manual), οποτε το αντιλαμβανομαι οτι πιθανοτατα ο συγκεκριμενος μηχανισμος ειναι που παρεμβαινει, το θεμα ειναι το γιατι. Λοιπον θα τσεκαρω το θεμα με την γειωση και επανερχομαι (αν και δεν γνωριζω αν οντως στην πλακέτα του ψυγείου έχει αντιπαρασιτική διάταξη). Αν και πολυ χλωμο να μην γειωνεται αφου οπως προειπα το δοκιμασα και σε αλλη πριζα χωρις αποτελεσμα. Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου!

----------


## gianndats

> Πιθανόν κάποια ηλεκτρονική διάταξη προστασίας στην πλακέτα του ψυγείου ενεργοποιείται χωρίς λόγο στιγμιαία
> 
> Ξεκίνησε από τα απλά , κάνε έλεγχο αν έχεις γείωση στη συσκευή , πολλές φορές στραβώνουν τα λαμάκια γείωσης στην πρίζα με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει συνέχεια , αν στην πλακέτα του ψυγείου έχει αντιπαρασιτική διάταξη , χωρίς γείωση μήπως δημιουργείται πρόβλημα σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο της  , υπόθεση κάνω ,  κάποιος ηλεκτρονικός θα ξέρει περισσότερα για το θέμα


Λοιπον, φίλε μου με την προταση σου βγαλαμε λαβρακι. Το ψυγειο δεν γειωνοταν καθολου λογω θεματος στην πριζα του τοιχου. Το απεκατεστησα. Μενει μονο να δουμε αν αποκατασταθηκε και το προβλημα του ψυγειου γιατι οπως προειπα ειχα δοκιμασει να το συνδεσω σε αλλη πριζα και παλι το εκανε. Και να μην αποκατασταθει το προβλημα σιγουρα η ελλειψη γειωσης ειναι κατι που επρεπε να διορθωθει για λογους ασφαλειας, οποτε ευχαριστω τον φιλο.
Ερωτηση: την διαπιστωση ελλειψης γειωσης την εκανα συνδεοντας στην πριζα ενα πολυμπριζο που εχει ενδεικτικο λαμπακι γειωσης το οποιο δεν αναβε, υπαρχει αλλος τροπος διαπιστωσης υπαρξης γειωσης σε μια πρίζα και σε μια συσκευη; Ευχαριστω

----------


## gianndats

Επανερχομαι. Το προβλημα παραμενει. Ανοιξα τωρα το φως στο υπνοδωματιο και "μπιπ"! Καμια αλλα ιδεα ;

----------


## diony

> υπαρχει αλλος τροπος διαπιστωσης υπαρξης γειωσης σε μια πρίζα και σε μια συσκευη; Ευχαριστω



Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι για αυτό
http://www.ti-soft.com/el/support/he...nts/continuity

http://www.jimkava.com/wp-content/up...wn_145-162.pdf

http://www.sarrisg.gr/n/downloads/12...012%202012.pdf

http://forum.techteam.gr/topic/14208...OLYMETRO-----/
Απλά χρειάζονται τα κατάλληλα όργανα και η γνώση λειτουργίας τους

----------


## diony

> Ερωτηση: την διαπιστωση ελλειψης γειωσης την εκανα συνδεοντας στην πριζα ενα πολυμπριζο που εχει ενδεικτικο λαμπακι γειωσης το οποιο δεν αναβε


Νομίζω πως αυτό προϋποθέτει να το δοκιμάσεις και με μετάθεση του αρσενικού φις του πολύπριζου 180 μοίρες για να σιγουρευτείς και στις 2 θέσεις τοποθέτησης του στην πρίζα

Κάποια που έχω δει , το λαμπάκι της γείωσης ανάβει μόνο στη μια από τις 2 θέσεις του φις πολύπριζου στην πρίζα στον τοίχο

----------


## gianndats

> Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι για αυτό
> http://www.ti-soft.com/el/support/he...nts/continuity
> 
> http://www.jimkava.com/wp-content/up...wn_145-162.pdf
> 
> http://www.sarrisg.gr/n/downloads/12...012%202012.pdf
> 
> http://forum.techteam.gr/topic/14208...OLYMETRO-----/
> Απλά χρειάζονται τα κατάλληλα όργανα και η γνώση λειτουργίας τους


Ευχαριστω. Θα τα μελετησω αφου μου βρισκονται πολυ ενδιαφεροντα αυτα.

----------


## gianndats

> Νομίζω πως αυτό προϋποθέτει να το δοκιμάσεις και με μετάθεση του αρσενικού φις του πολύπριζου 180 μοίρες για να σιγουρευτείς και στις 2 θέσεις τοποθέτησης του στην πρίζα
> 
> Κάποια που έχω δει , το λαμπάκι της γείωσης ανάβει μόνο στη μια από τις 2 θέσεις του φις πολύπριζου στην πρίζα στον τοίχο


Ευχαριστω. Το εκανα αυτο που λες, εχω γειωση κανονικα πλεον στο ψυγειο αφου με οποια φορα και αν συνδεσω το πολυπριζο αναβει το λαμπακι της γειωσης. Ομως οπως προανεφερα δυστυχως το προβλημα δεν λυθηκε. Δεν ξερω αν βοηθαει να αναφερω οτι η πριζα που εχω συνδεσει το ψυγειο δεν ειναι η τυπικη schuko αλλα είναι απο τις πριζες που τροφοδοτουνται απο τις 4 ασφαλειες 10Α που ειναι παλαιου τυπου με τις 3 οπες, δηλαδη αυτες:


Οποτε σε ολες τις πριζες που χρησιμοποιω εχω τοποθετησει τον παρακατω ανταπτορα χωρις προβληματα μεχρι τωρα. 

Συσκευες μεγαλης καταναλωσης αποφευγω να τις συνδεσω στον παραπανω ανταπτορα οποτε τις συνδεσω μονο σε πριζα schuko 16A.

----------


## diony

Ναι αυτές  οι πρίζες  δεν  κάνουν για πολλά αμπέρ και δεν παρέχουν ασφάλεια , διότι αφήνουν ακάλυπτο τμήμα από τα πόδια του φις πριν αυτό τερματίσει στην πρίζα ,καθώς επίσης μετά από χρόνια κάποιες δεν κάνουν και σωστή επαφή ξεχειλώνει η πρίζα και έχουμε κακή επαφή του φις
Συνήθως αν συμβεί αυτό παρατηρούμε στα πόδια του φις ψιλομαυρίσματα λόγω της κακής επαφής

Το ψυγείο συνδέεται με αντάπτορα ή κατευθείαν σε schuko ?

----------


## gianndats

> Ναι αυτές  οι πρίζες  δεν  κάνουν για πολλά αμπέρ και δεν παρέχουν ασφάλεια , διότι αφήνουν ακάλυπτο τμήμα από τα πόδια του φις πριν αυτό τερματίσει στην πρίζα ,καθώς επίσης μετά από χρόνια κάποιες δεν κάνουν και σωστή επαφή ξεχειλώνει η πρίζα και έχουμε κακή επαφή του φις
> Συνήθως αν συμβεί αυτό παρατηρούμε στα πόδια του φις ψιλομαυρίσματα λόγω της κακής επαφής
> 
> Το ψυγείο συνδέεται με αντάπτορα ή κατευθείαν σε schuko ?


Το ψυγειο συνδεεται με ανταπτορα γιατι κοντα του δεν εχω schuko,  ομως επι 3 ημερες το ειχα συνδεδεμενο στην πλησιεστερη schuko με  μπαλαντεζα και παλι το εκανε το φαινομενο.

----------


## diony

Πάντως κάτι παρόμοιο είχα στο σπίτι μου πριν 7-8 χρόνια με μια τηλεόραση παλιάς σχολής με καθοδικό σωλήνα , με το άναμμα κάποιων φώτων έκλεινε και ξανάνοιγε δε θυμάμαι τι έκανα αλλά το είχα λύσει το θέμα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορεί να θέλει έλεγχο στην αντίσταση μόνωσης των αγωγών , τίποτα βρεγμένα καλώδια στις γραμμές .

----------


## gianndats

> Μπορεί να θέλει έλεγχο στην αντίσταση μόνωσης των αγωγών , τίποτα βρεγμένα καλώδια στις γραμμές .


Ευχαριστω. Εχεις καποια παραπανω πληροφορια πανω σε αυτον τον ελεγχο; Θα το καταφερω να το κανω εγω ; Επισης, ποιον αγωγο να πρωτοελεγξω αφου το παρουσιαζει σε οποια πριζα το συνδεω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Θα το καταφερω να το κανω εγω ;


όχι δεν έχεις τα μέσα , το πολύ που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι το παντελώς "πρόχειρο " της οπτικής φθοράς. Από εκεί και πέρα φέρνεις τους "διαβασμένους" και έμπειρους στο χόμπυ
http://www.ti-soft.com/el/support/he...ents/isolation
(κάποια επιστροφή ουδέτερου μη καλή επαφή , που δημιουργεί πτώση τάσης και επηρεάζει το ευαίσθητο ψυγείο)

----------


## JOUN

Απ'οτι καταλαβαινω δεν φαινεται να ειναι θεμα κακης επαφης γιατι δουλευει κανονικα μεχρι να αναψει τα φωτα..Οπως ειπωθηκε κατι εχει παθει το ηλεκτρονικο μερος του ψυγειου και κανα αυτα τα τρελλα.

----------


## gianndats

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν το ψυγειο παθαινει ζημια με αυτες τις επανεκκινησεις, γι αυτο ακομη το σκεφτομαι να θα πρεπει να πληρωσω χρηματα για να φερω ηλεκτρολογο για ελεγχους ή οχι

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κοίτα μπορεί να έχει δίκιο και ο Joun στο #16 . και νομίζω κάποιες "τραχανάδες" εταιρίες κάνουν τέτοιες υπερβολές προστασίας της συσκευής. και αυτό είναι υπέρ σου. Αλλά πες ότι το συγκεκριμένο ψυγείο το πας στον γείτονα σου και το δοκιμάσεις εκεί επίσης με τα δικά του φώτα στον αν θα μπλοκάρει το ψυγείο και στου γείτονα , νομίζω ξεπερνάμε τα όρια της τρέλας . Ακόμη και αν θεωρήσω όπως ο Joun ότι είναι θέμα κακής επαφής (εννοεί από το ψυγείο και όχι από τα φώτα) τότε θα έχει πρόβλημα και στην δοκιμή με τον γείτονα (κάτι που μου φαίνεται απίθανο)

Λες ότι σε "διακοπές ρεύματος" κάνει το "μπιπ" και ας πούμε είναι έτσι κατασκευασμένο , λέει τίποτα άλλο σε κανένα manual (που δεν το έχουμε εμείς ) αν επηρεάζεται και από άλλες αστάθειες? (εκτός την διακοπή ρεύματος) π.χ. παρεμβολές/ακανόνιστη πτώση τάσης κτλ

----------


## gianndats

> Κοίτα μπορεί να έχει δίκιο και ο Joun στο #16 . και νομίζω κάποιες "τραχανάδες" εταιρίες κάνουν τέτοιες υπερβολές προστασίας της συσκευής. και αυτό είναι υπέρ σου. Αλλά πες ότι το συγκεκριμένο ψυγείο το πας στον γείτονα σου και το δοκιμάσεις εκεί επίσης με τα δικά του φώτα στον αν θα μπλοκάρει το ψυγείο και στου γείτονα , νομίζω ξεπερνάμε τα όρια της τρέλας . Ακόμη και αν θεωρήσω όπως ο Joun ότι είναι θέμα κακής επαφής (εννοεί από το ψυγείο και όχι από τα φώτα) τότε θα έχει πρόβλημα και στην δοκιμή με τον γείτονα (κάτι που μου φαίνεται απίθανο)
> 
> Λες ότι σε "διακοπές ρεύματος" κάνει το "μπιπ" και ας πούμε είναι έτσι κατασκευασμένο , λέει τίποτα άλλο σε κανένα manual (που δεν το έχουμε εμείς ) αν επηρεάζεται και από άλλες αστάθειες? (εκτός την διακοπή ρεύματος) π.χ. παρεμβολές/ακανόνισλέει τίποτα άλλο σε κανένα manuaτη πτώση τάσης κτλ


Sory για την αργοπορημενη απαντηση. Οχι, δεν αναφερει τιποτε αλλο το manual σχετικα με το κυκλωμα προστασιας. Επισης, αν ειναι καποιο κομπλεξ του κυκλωματος προστασιας, με προβληματιζει που εμφανιστηκε ξαφνικα πριν ενα 6μηνο ενω το εχω 5 χρονια...
Τελος παντων, θα συνδεσω ενα ups για να εντοπισω τυχον διαφορετικη συμπεριφορα, θα προκαλεσω προβλημα στο μοτερ ; Γιατι παλαιοτερα ειχα διαβασει οτι δεν επιτρεπεται η τροφοδοσια των μοτερ  ψυγειων απο ups, ισχυει αραγε ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στην εκκίνηση είναι το πρόβλημα (για το ups που αναφέρεις ) και δεν είναι καλή ιδέα. καθώς πρέπει να υπολογίσεις πολλαπλάσια ισχύ από όσο αναφέρει το μοτέρ του ψυγείου. Ας πούμε Χ 10 φορές παραπάνω . Είχα βάλει ινβέρτερ ("βρωμιάρικο" όχι καθαρόαιμο  :Lol: ) 750W σε ψυγείο με μοτέρ 50W και πάλι κάτι δεν πήγαινε τόσο καλά.

----------


## FILMAN

Μήπως να δούμε καμιά φωτο από πλακέτα;

----------


## gianndats

> Μήπως να δούμε καμιά φωτο από πλακέτα;


Φιλε μου θα εναβαζα ευχαρίστως, αλλα το ψυγειο εκει που ειχαι χωμενο ειναι σχεδον "μονιμης εγκαταστασης" ! Για να ξεκουνηθει ωστε να φτασω στην πλακετα πρεπει να κατεβασω ολοκληρη σειρα ντουλαπια! Το εχω αφησει αν το κανει το προβλημα, ελπιζω να μην κανει μια στιγμη...

----------


## sofosal

*Θα άλλαζα οπωσδήποτε την πρίζα με μια sucu.* ...
*θεωρώ τον αντάπτορα που χρησιμοποιείς απαράδεκτο!*...δεν πατάει σωστά όχι μόνο στη γείωση αλλά ...πουθενά.

έχω βρει περιπτώσεις κομμένου καλωδίου γείωσης σε πρίζα, έλεγξέ το..

----------


## gianndats

> *Θα άλλαζα οπωσδήποτε την πρίζα με μια sucu.* ...
> *θεωρώ τον αντάπτορα που χρησιμοποιείς απαράδεκτο!*...δεν πατάει σωστά όχι μόνο στη γείωση αλλά ...πουθενά.
> 
> έχω βρει περιπτώσεις κομμένου καλωδίου γείωσης σε πρίζα, έλεγξέ το..


Ευχαριστω.θα αλλάξω την πρίζα με σοτκο και θα επανέλθω για feedback.κομμενκ καλώδιο γείωσης απικλειεται να εχει γθατι έβαλα πιλυπριζο με λαμοακι ύπαρξης γείωσης και ανάβει ρο λαμπάκι...
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ceratos16

Για σου gianndats.Εχω το ιδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα το έλυσες τελικά η οχι?Βοηθησε με αν μπορεις σε παρακαλω.

----------


## gianndats

> Για σου gianndats.Εχω το ιδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα το έλυσες τελικά η οχι?Βοηθησε με αν μπορεις σε παρακαλω.


Γεια σου. Δυστυχως το προβλημα παραμενει λιδιο και απαράλαχτο. Ομως περα απο την αλλαγη της πριζας με αλλη τυπου σουκο (δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα οπως περιμενα) δεν εχω κανει αλλες ενεργειες εντοπισμου του προβληματος. Κοινως το εχω παρατησει πλεον (και προσποιουμαι πως δεν συμβαινει!). Εχεις το ακριβως ιδιο ψυγειο ;

----------


## ceratos16

ψαχνω να βρω το manual και δεν το βρισκω.Απο την φωτο του δικου σου ειναι ιδιο και μεσα και εξω.Δυσκολευομαι κι εγω να το βγαλω απο εκει που ειναι.Ακομα το ψαχνω παντως,περιμενο ενα φιλο ηλεκτρονικο να το ψαξει...μολις βρει χρονο.Κατι μου ειπε μηπως χρειαστω σταθεροποιητης τασης ειδομεν.Ευχαριστω που απαντησες.Αν ανακαλύψω κατι θα σου γραψω.

----------


## gianndats

> ψαχνω να βρω το manual και δεν το βρισκω.Απο την φωτο του δικου σου ειναι ιδιο και μεσα και εξω.Δυσκολευομαι κι εγω να το βγαλω απο εκει που ειναι.Ακομα το ψαχνω παντως,περιμενο ενα φιλο ηλεκτρονικο να το ψαξει...μολις βρει χρονο.Κατι μου ειπε μηπως χρειαστω σταθεροποιητης τασης ειδομεν.Ευχαριστω που απαντησες.Αν ανακαλύψω κατι θα σου γραψω.


Αν και το δικο σου ψυγειο οταν ανοιξεις την πανω πορτα βλεπεις το παρακατω πανελ τοτε κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ειναι το ιδιο μοντελο. Οπως και να ΄χει, αν ποτε το διορθωσεις ή σου πει καποιος τεχνικος τι μπορει να φταιει θυμησου να μας το πεις!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Απαντήστε στο #21
Η αμέσως παραπάνω φωτογραφία δεν είναι η πλακέτα αλλά το κοντρόλ Board η πλακέτα είναι στο πίσω μέρος του ψυγείου 
(κατεβάστε από τον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο .... αφού περιμένετε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα και πατήστε Get manual όταν εμφανιστεί) .. περιέχει το σχηματικό , αλλά και δείχνει που βρίσκεται η πλακέτα (σημασμένο με κωδικό 5260).
Από το σχηματικό δεν δείχνει να έχει σημαντικά περιφερειακά έτσι ώστε να πεις ότι δεν θα είναι το πρόβλημα στην πλακέτα (ή μπορεί να είναι έτσι φτιαγμένο για προστασία ή πράγματι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην εγκατάσταση οικίας ...αν η πτώση τάσης όπως λέει εκεί ένας πίνακας κατέβει κάτω από τα 198V κτλ )
http://elektrotanya.com/whirlpool_ar.../download.html

----------


## gianndats

> *Απαντήστε στο #21
> Η αμέσως παραπάνω φωτογραφία δεν είναι η πλακέτα αλλά το κοντρόλ Board η πλακέτα είναι στο πίσω μέρος του ψυγείου* 
> (κατεβάστε από τον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο .... αφού περιμένετε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα και πατήστε Get manual όταν εμφανιστεί) .. περιέχει το σχηματικό , αλλά και δείχνει που βρίσκεται η πλακέτα (σημασμένο με κωδικό 5260).
> Από το σχηματικό δεν δείχνει να έχει σημαντικά περιφερειακά έτσι ώστε να πεις ότι δεν θα είναι το πρόβλημα στην πλακέτα (ή μπορεί να είναι έτσι φτιαγμένο για προστασία ή πράγματι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην εγκατάσταση οικίας ...αν η πτώση τάσης όπως λέει εκεί ένας πίνακας κατέβει κάτω από τα 198V κτλ )
> http://elektrotanya.com/whirlpool_ar.../download.html


Εχεις δικιο, αυτο εννοουσα οτι ειναι αλλα απο βιασυνη το εγραψα πλακετα. Ευτυχως παρα τις ελαχιστες ηλεκτρονικες μου γνωσεις πανω κατω ξερω τι ειναι η πλακετα σε μια συσκευη! Οσο για την αναφορα σου "Απαντήστε στο #21" και παλι εχεις δίκιο αλλα ηδη στην απαντηση #22 εγραψα οτι μου ειναι αδυνατο να αποκτησω προσβαση στην πισω πλευρα του ψυγειου ωστε να φωτογραφησω την πλακετα. Οπως και να 'χει,το  λινκ που εστειλες ειναι φοβερη προσθηκη και σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε μου!

----------


## ceratos16

καλήμερα gianndats αυτο ειναι το ψυγειο ακριβως οπως την φωτο.Τώρα που γυρισα απο χαλκιδικη θα το ψάξω με την πλακετα και με την πτωση τασης... :Confused1:

----------


## kacey

Καλησπερα σε ολους, βρηκα αυτο το φορουμ ψαχνωντας για μια λυση ή καμμια ιδεα για προβλημα που εχω με το Whirlpool ARC4178. Επι εναμιση χρονο (και αφου το ειχα 4,5, τωρα 6) μου εκανε ακριβως την ιδια συμπεριφορα με αυτη που περιγραφεται στο αρχικο ποστ του τοπικ. 

Μια στο τοσο, οταν αναβε ή ακομα και οταν εσβηνε καποιο φως του σπιτιου, το ψυγειο σταματαγε να δουλευει (σταματαγε το κομπρεσερ ή/και οι εσωτερικοι ανεμιστηρες), εκανε το μπιπ που κανει οταν το βαζεις στη πριζα απο σβηστο, και μετα ξαναξεκιναγε. Δηλαδη κανει αυτο που θα εκανε αν ενω δουλευει το βγαλεις απο τη πριζα και το ξαναβαλεις.

Αφου ηλεκτρολογος τσεκαρε τη πριζα κ γενικα το σπιτι, αποφασισαμε οτι ξαφνικα το ψυγειο εγινε ευαισθητο σε πιθανες πτωσεις τασης κλπ και ξεκινησε να βαραει προστασιες, οποτε το αφησαμε ετσι.

*Σημερα ομως προεκυψε αλλο θεμα:

*Γυρναω απο εκδρομη και συνειδητοποιω οτι τα παντα μεσα ειναι ψιλοζεστα, και το ψυγειο αντι να δουλευει κανει αυτο:

Κανει ενα "τακ" (σαν κατι προσπαθει να ξεκινησει, ή καποιο ρελε?) απο το κουτι που εχει μεσα την πλακετα, που ειναι διπλα στο κομπρεσσερ (και ΟΧΙ απο το κομπρεσερ το ιδιο)
μετα ενα "μπιπ" ιδιο με αυτο που κανει οταν το πρωτοβαζεις στη πριζα.
και μετα "κλικ" μεσα απο το κουτι της πλακετας

και παλι απο την αρχη, και το ψυγειο να μη δουλευει. δηλαδη σαν να προσπαθει να ξεκινησει, κατι να το κοβει και να σταματαει τη προσπαθεια (ή να "χανει" το ρευμα του, βλεπε***), και παλι απο την αρχη.


Καποια στιγμη βλεπω οτι στο παρακατω



κανει το εξης:
απο το τακ μεχρι το μπιπ, μενει ενα απο τα δεξια πρασινα αναμμενο (φυσιολογικο, το πρασινο δειχνει low-med-hi freeze)
αμεσως πριν το μπιπ ***σβηνουν ολα και σταματανε οι ανεμιστηρες.
μετα αναβοσβηνουν ολα (3 πρασινα +reset πορτοκαλι) ενω κανει το κλικ και μεχρι το επομενο τακ.

τελικα καπως μου κοβει και ξεβιδωνω το παραπανω, το ξεκουμπωνω απο τη φισα του και το ψυγειο δουλευει κανονικα μετα απο 2-3 λεπτα που το σκεφτεται (διαφοροι ηχοι, σταματα-ξεκινα του κομπρεσερ και των εσωτερικων ανεμιστηρων κλπ).

δηλαδη αφαιρωντας το παραπανω που ουσιαστικα ειναι ο πινακας ελεγχου, δουλευει.

Οποτε τωρα ειμαι με το παραπανω στα χερια, που περιειχε αυτο:



τα νουμερα πανω ειναι 07098-09RC, PP1A (τερμα δεξια πανω) και 1511-12 κατω δεξια στη πρασινη πλευρα. 
που ειναι η πλακετα του παραπανω. Any ideas? ή που μπορω να βρω μια τετοια να τελειωνουμε?

EDIT: υπαρχει περιπτωση να μη φταιει αυτο αλλα η κυρια πλακετα και απλα οταν ξεκουμπωνεις το παραπανω, "δεν προβληματιζεται" με αυτο?

----------


## STALKER IX

Ενα θεατρο! Ψυγειο για κλωτσιες κριμα τα λεφτα που εδωσα...Ελπιζω να το καταφερεις...



12351261_10205107347108361_668804207_n.jpg

----------


## gianndats

Μετα την αφαιρεση του πάνελ σου δουλεύει μια χαρά; Εχει ψύξη οκ ; κάνει παλι επανεκκινήσεις όποτε ανοιγοκλείνεις φώτα;

----------


## kacey

αφου το αφαιρεσα, το σκεφτηκε 2-3 φορες (σταματα-ξεκινα) και απο τοτε δουλευει κανονικα. Νομιζω μαλιστα οτι κραταει και τις ρυθμισεις της πλακετας (πχ το ποσο ψυξη του ζητας) αμα τη κουμπωσεις, πατησεις τη ρυθμιση και τη ξεκουμπωσεις. 

επανεκκινησεις συνεχιζει να κανει μια στο τοσο (το καταλαβαινω γιατι πχ σταματανε τα μοτερ σε 1/10 αναμματα του φωτος της κουζινας).

----------


## FILMAN

Εάν η πλακέτες είναι αυτές που φαίνονται στο #33* μέτρα τον μεγάλο μπλε πολυεστερικό πυκνωτή που φαίνεται στην κάτω δεξιά γωνία της μεγάλης πλακέτας να δεις εάν έχει χάσει μεγάλο μέρος της χωρητικότητάς του.*

----------


## gianndats

Αφού κουτσα στραβά δουλεύει τώρα, γιατι ψάχνεις για ανταλλακτικο; θα ξαναχαλασει οτι βαλεις

----------


## ceratos16

καλησπερα .το πρωι ερχεται τεχνικος της Whirlpool να ελεγξει το ψυγειο. ισως ειναι η πλακετα. θα ενημερωσω...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> καλησπερα .το πρωι ερχεται τεχνικος της Whirlpool να ελεγξει το ψυγειο. ισως ειναι η πλακετα. θα ενημερωσω...


Ναι αλλά πιθανότατα δεν θα ασχοληθούν με τεχνικές όπως #36 (θα στο αλλάξουν όλο για αιτία που κοστίζει μόλις 0,50 λεπτά?)

----------

FILMAN (13-05-16)

----------


## ceratos16

τελικα ηρθε ο μαστορας και μου ειπε...(πρωτη φορα βλεπω κατι τετοιο τοσα χρονια στη δουλεια δεν μου ΄χει ξανατυχει)ΡΕ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ...!!!???? :Confused1:  :hahahha:  ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ.    Του κανω εγω προταση για πλακετα,
-Ασε να το ψαξω μου λεει,να ρωτησω και θα σε ενημερωσω.Αν δε βγαλω ακρη θα δοκιμασουμε καινουργια πλακετα να δουμε αν θα κανει επανεκινησεις.(δεν ειχε μαζι του πλακετα να την βαζαμε αμεσως.) :Thumbdown:  :Thumbdown:  :hahahha:  :Brick wall: 
-τελικα δεν καναμε τιποτα μια τρυπα στο νερο.*ΕΙΔΟΜΕΝ.........*

----------


## JOUN

Γιατι δεν κανεις αυτο που σου ειπε ο Φιλιππος στο #36; Ακομη καλυτερα γιατι δεν πας με την πλακετα στο χερι σε ενα καταστημα να παρεις ενα πυκνωτη ιδιο;

----------


## ceratos16

αυτο θα κανω θα βγαλω την πλακετα και θα την παω σ'ενα φιλο ηλεκτρονικο,να μετρησει οτι μπορει.Καινουργια πλακετα 130€ περιπου.

----------


## JOUN

Πες του να ξεκινησει απο τον πυκνωτη..

----------


## bill kappa

> Καλησπερα σε ολους, βρηκα αυτο το φορουμ ψαχνωντας για μια λυση ή καμμια ιδεα για προβλημα που εχω με το Whirlpool ARC4178. Επι εναμιση χρονο (και αφου το ειχα 4,5, τωρα 6) μου εκανε ακριβως την ιδια συμπεριφορα με αυτη που περιγραφεται στο αρχικο ποστ του τοπικ. 
> 
> Μια στο τοσο, οταν αναβε ή ακομα και οταν εσβηνε καποιο φως του σπιτιου, το ψυγειο σταματαγε να δουλευει (σταματαγε το κομπρεσερ ή/και οι εσωτερικοι ανεμιστηρες), εκανε το μπιπ που κανει οταν το βαζεις στη πριζα απο σβηστο, και μετα ξαναξεκιναγε. Δηλαδη κανει αυτο που θα εκανε αν ενω δουλευει το βγαλεις απο τη πριζα και το ξαναβαλεις.
> 
> Αφου ηλεκτρολογος τσεκαρε τη πριζα κ γενικα το σπιτι, αποφασισαμε οτι ξαφνικα το ψυγειο εγινε ευαισθητο σε πιθανες πτωσεις τασης κλπ και ξεκινησε να βαραει προστασιες, οποτε το αφησαμε ετσι.
> 
> *Σημερα ομως προεκυψε αλλο θεμα:
> 
> *Γυρναω απο εκδρομη και συνειδητοποιω οτι τα παντα μεσα ειναι ψιλοζεστα, και το ψυγειο αντι να δουλευει κανει αυτο:
> ...


το ιδιο ακριβως προβλημα με ττο whirpool. σε καθε κλεισιμο αναμμα φωτων ακομα και τοποθετηση στην μπριζα φορτιστη κινητου χωρις το κινητο το ψυγειο κανει επαννεκινηση. νομιζα οτι το σπιτι μου ειναι στοιχειωμενο. τελικα εβγαλα και εγω την πλακετα ενδειξεων και ολα οκ. πως φτιαχνεται ομως αυτη? επισης δε μπορω να ξερω αν το ψυγειο πλεον δουλευει συνεχομενα χωρις να λειτουργει ο θερμοστατης του γιατι κατι τετοιο μου φαινεται οτι συμβαινει τωρα...βοηθεια καποιος...

----------


## FILMAN

Πρέπει να έχει κι άλλη πλακέτα, βρες τη και βάλε φωτο...

----------


## bill kappa

> Πρέπει να έχει κι άλλη πλακέτα, βρες τη και βάλε φωτο...


Ποια άλλη πλακέτα εννοείς φίλε μου ? Αποσύνδεσα τον πίνακα με τα λαμπάκια και τις ενδείξεις  και λειτουργεί καλά αλλά με τα γνωστά  ψυχολογικά του , δηλαδή σβήνει το μοτέρ και επανεκινεί μετά από άνοιγμα διακόπτη φώτων κτλ

----------


## ezizu

Ο Φίλιππος εννοεί την κεντρική πλακέτα ελέγχου (control board), που πιθανότατα βρίσκεται στην πίσω και πλαϊνή πλευρά του ψυγείου (μάλλον μέσα σε ένα πλαστικό προστατευτικό κουτί), δίπλα στο συμπιεστή.

----------


## bill kappa

Με τον πίνακα ενδείξεων  τοποθετημένο όμως το ψυγείο δεν δουλεύει καθόλου.

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορείς να ψάξεις να βρεις την άλλη πλακέτα του ψυγείου ή όχι;

----------


## bill kappa

Θα το κάνω κι αυτό οκ .Το μόνο που δεν ξανάκάνω πάντως είναι να αγοράσω ψυγείο Whirpool

----------


## FILMAN

Γιατί, τα άλλα δεν χαλάνε;

----------


## bill kappa

Δεν ξέρω φίλε μου. Πιστεύω όμως ότι τα άλλα βγάζουν προβλήματα μετά την δεκαετία και όχι στα τέσσερα χρόνια.

----------


## FILMAN

Όλα είναι μια απ΄τα ίδια.

----------


## ceratos16

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ βρέθηκε λύση απο μαστορα.στην πλακέτα ειναι το πρόβλημα, αλλάξαμε το ένα πυκνωτακι(το κυλινδρικό μαύρο δίπλα στο ρελε,το λίγο πιο μακρύ)και το μπλε τετράγωνο στην γωνιά δίπλα στην αντίσταση.
Αν γνωρίζετε κάποιον ηλεκτρονικό η ηλεκτρολόγο που ασχολείται με πλακέτες φτιάξτε το...

----------


## bill kappa

Δηλαδή αυτά λες φίλε μου? Σήμερα πάω σε μαστορα.

----------


## bill kappa

IMG_20161121_103121.jpg   αυτα ειναι?

----------


## bill kappa

Δηλαδή αυτά λες φίλε μου? Σήμερα πάω σε μαστορα. 						


   αυτα ειναι?

----------


## JOUN

Το αλλο μπλε σου λεει,αλλα εσυ αλλαξε και τα δυο μπλε και τα δυο μεγαλα κυλινδρικα εξαρτηματα.(Πυκνωτες λεγονται ολα)

----------

FILMAN (21-11-16)

----------


## bill kappa

οκ φιλε μου

----------


## FILMAN

Ε, ναι, αυτός ο μικρός μπλε ορθογώνιος πυκνωτής θα είναι για φιλτράρισμα (όχι ότι δεν θα είναι κι αυτός πεσμένος βέβαια)

----------


## bill kappa

Τελικα σημερα πηρα την πλακετα απο τον τεχνικο και μετα απο καιρο ε ναι το μοτερ δουλευε, οποιο φως της κουζινας και αν ανοιξω! ΑΞΙΑ ΑΝΕΚΤΙΜΗΤΗ! Στην πλακετα αλλαχθηκε ο μεγαλος γωνιακος μπλε πυκνωτης και ολα ΟΚ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ οσους βοηθησαν με τις συμβουλες τους να βρεθει το προβλημα πουειχε το ψυγειο.

----------


## Papas00zas

Άρα τώρα μαζί με την αγορά τέτοιου τύπου ψυγείου θα ζητάς από την εταιρία να σου δώσει ενα μικρό στοκ πυκνωτων  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  

Πλάκα πλάκα από τέτοια μικροϋλικά την παθαίνεις στο ξεκάρφωτο....

----------


## ceratos16

για σας τωρα ειδα τα μυνηματα...χαιρομαι που  εβγαλες ακρη με την πλακετα.

----------


## gianndats

Γειά σας. Παρολο που ήμουν ο topic starter, δεν ειχα διαβασει τις 4 τελευταιες σελίδες του νήματος. Δεν μου ήρθε ποτε ενημερωτικο mail για νεες απαντησεις. Και το ψυγειο εννοειται συνεχιζε τα ιδια αλλα εκανα τον χαζο. Εχθες εκανα τρυπες με το τρυπανι σε ενα τοιχο και διαπιστωσα οτι το ψυγειο ειχε τρελαθει στα μπιπ/επανεκιννήσεις, σημερα διαπιστωσα οτι ειναι νεκρο! Δηλαδη δεν ξεκιναει καθολου ο συμπιεστης διοτι κανει επαναλμβανομενα μπιπ/restart. Το αφησα πολυ ωρα εκτος ρευματος, τα ιδια. Το συνδεσα σε αλλη πριζα μακρια απο την κουζινα, τα ιδια. Το σύνδεσα μεχρι και σε πολυπριζο χωρις γειωση (εσκεμμενη κατασκευη), τα ιδια. Ανοιγω το νημα και διαπιστωνω οτι το προβλημα σε καποιους λυθηκε με αλλαγη πυκνωτων. Δεν αντιληφθηκα ομως οτι μιλουσατε για πυκνωτες που βρισκονται στο κουτι πισω απο το ψυγειο (δεν εχω και προσβαση πισω απο το ψυγειο, θα δω πως θα το λυσω αυτο), νομιζα οτι μιλουσατε για το εμπρος ψευτοπανελακι που χειριζεται θερμοκρασιες/ενδειξεις κλπ. Πηγα και το εβγαλα και ως διαμαγειας το ψυγειο ξαφνικα πηρε μπρος κανονικα, κανει ψυξη. Δηλαδη παρολο που αποδειχτηκε οτι το εμπρος πανελ ουδεμια σχεση εχει με το προβλημα, βγαζοντας το ξαφνικα πηρε μπρος. Ομως στο παρελθον που το ειχα αφαιρεσει για καμια 10ρια μερες, το ψυγειο εκανα συχνα μπιπ/restart. Οπως και αν ΄χει, θα ηθελα να αφαιρεσω την πισω πλακετα και να την παω σε ηλεκτρονικο να μου αλλαξει τους 2 μπλε και τους 2 μαυρους πυκνωτες. Επειδη ομως δεν εχω καθολου χρονο μεσα στην εβδομαδα για χειρουργικες επεμβασεις, *γνωριζει καποιος στο Ηρακλειο Κρητης τεχνικο ηλεκτρικων συσκευων που να μπαινει στον κοπο να επισκευαζει πλακετες*; Δεν τολμω να φωναξω το επισημο service γιατι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα αλλαξουν ολη την πλακετα + εργατικα. Προτιμω να ερθει καποιος τεχνικος ο οποιος θα μου την επισκευασει την πλακετα.

----------


## gianndats

> Γειά σας. ............................Προτιμω να ερθει καποιος τεχνικος ο οποιος θα μου την επισκευασει την πλακετα.


ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΛΥΘΗΚΕ!
Έκανα ό,τι και οι προηγούμενοι συμφορουμίτες και απο το πρωι δεν εχει κανει ουτε ενα μπιπ/επανεκκινηση. 
Ξεπαρκακα  το ψυγειο (που ήταν και το πιο δυσκολο κομματι του εργου), εντος 2  λεπτων είχα πάρει την πλακετα στα χέρια, οπτικά όλα φαίνονταν μια χαρα  και οι 4 κατηγορουμενοι πυκνωτες  δεν ειχαν κατι υποπτο. Πηγα σε τοπικο  Κατ/μα για αγορα των πυκνωτων και έναντι ελαχιστου (ίσως και μηδενικου) αντιτιμου μου τους τοποθετησε κιολας εντός 3 λεπτων. Κοστος ~10€. Σε λιγες ημερες θα  δωσω νεο feedback για το αν ξαναακουστηκε μπιπ/επανεκκινηση. Ένα μεγαλο  ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στο Κατ/μα Ηλεκτρονικων ειδών της κ. Αντωνίας (Καρούζος  Μανώλης) για την σωτηρια του οικογενειακου μου προϋπολογισμού! Και κατι άλλο, οταν σας λεει ο τεχνικος οτι παμε για εγκεφαλο, καντε του ενα έλεγχο πρωτα μηπως και επισκευαζεται!!!

----------


## bill kappa

μπραβο φιλε φτηνα την εβγαλες.Εγω εδωσα για επισκευη σε τεχνικο 35 ευρω με αποδειξη

----------


## gianndats

> μπραβο φιλε φτηνα την εβγαλες.Εγω εδωσα για επισκευη σε τεχνικο 35 ευρω με αποδειξη


Κι εσύ φτηνα την εβγαλες, άλλος τεχνικος θα σου εκανε αντικατασταση πλακετας με όποιο κόστος

----------


## GIORGOSRIO

Αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους που χάρις  τις αναρτήσεις σας επιδιορθώθηκε και το δικό μου ψυγείο, και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Looter

Παιδιά αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ θέμα με το συκεκριμένο ψυγείο.
Στην αρχή είχα το πρόβλημα με το ρεύμα που αναφέρουν και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά μέχρι που το ψυγείο δεν ξεκινούσε κάνοντας τον ήχο (τσικ τσικ).
Αλλάζοντας τους 2 κυλινδρικούς πυκνωτές το πρόβλημα λύθηκε και το ψυγείο άρχισε να δουλεύει ξανά.

Όμως μετά από μερικές ημέρες λειτουργίας άρχισα να αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι το ψυγείο δούλευε περισσότερο μέρα με τη μέρα ενώ ταυτόχρονα η ψύξη στο χώρο της συντήρησης έπεφτε σταδιακά. Μετά από μερικές ημέρες ακόμα άρχισε να πέφτει και η ψύξη στον καταψύκτη.

Το ψυγείο το άνοιξα και είδα ότι ειχε πιάσει πάγο. Ρωτώντας την αντιπροσωπεία για τη συγκεκριμένη βλάβη μου είπαν ότι αλλάζουν τη θερμοαντίσταση που βρίσκεται στην κατάψυξη και μετά την πλακέτα. Την θερμοαντίσταση την άλλαξα μόνος μου με μία που αγόρασα από ένα μαγαζί στην Αχαρνών αλλά και πάλι φως δεν είδα.

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος τεχνικός στην Αθήνα να μου τσεκάρει την πλακέτα και να μου αλλάξει και τους 2 πλακέ πυκνωτές που δεν άλλαξα καθώς δεν ήταν διαθέσιμοι σε ένα μικρό μαγαζάκι που πήγα την πλακέτα την πρώτη φορά;

Αυτό το ψυγείο πραγματικά μου έχει βγάλει το λάδι , θα βλέπω whirlpool και θα τρέχω χιλίομετρα...

----------


## kon.panagop

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι η αλλαγή των 4 πυκνωτών λύνει το πρόβλημα! Τους άλλαξα πριν 3 βδομάδες και το ψυγείο δουλεύει όπως καινούργιο! Συνολικό κόστος 2,5 euro οι πυκνωτές και 5 euro ο τηλεορασάκιας να τους αλλάξει.

----------


## gianndats

> ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΛΥΘΗΚΕ!
> Έκανα ό,τι και οι προηγούμενοι συμφορουμίτες και απο το πρωι δεν εχει κανει ουτε ενα μπιπ/επανεκκινηση.................
> ..................Και κατι άλλο, οταν σας λεει ο τεχνικος οτι παμε για εγκεφαλο, καντε του ενα έλεγχο πρωτα μηπως και επισκευαζεται!!!


Καλησπέρα παίδες! Η παραπανω αναρτηση μου ειναι απο τον 12/2016.....Η επισκευή άντεξε σχεδόν 3 χρόνια, νόμιζα θα έβγαζε περισσότερα, ξαναξεκινησε δειλα δειλα τις επανεκκινησεις το ψυγειο! 2-3 φορες/ημερα όταν ανάβουμε καποιο φως κανει μπιπ και επανεκκινηση. Αναμενω επιδείνωση και μετα βουρ παλι αντικατασταση στους γνωστους πυκνωτες

----------


## JOUN

Κοιταξε αυτη την φορα να παρεις επωνυμους(Nichicon,semicon η εστω Samwha που ειναι ποιο ευκολο να βρεις σε στοκ) και να προσεξεις να ειναι 105 βαθμων κελσιου οχι 85..

----------


## gianndats

> Κοιταξε αυτη την φορα να παρεις επωνυμους(Nichicon,semicon η εστω Samwha που ειναι ποιο ευκολο να βρεις σε στοκ) και να προσεξεις να ειναι 105 βαθμων κελσιου οχι 85..


Φιλε μου σ' ευχαριστω, απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι εκει που παω για αυτά τα πράγματα (στο Ηρακλειο δεν εχουμε και τις απειρες επιλογες) αν του πω βαλε μου την ταδε μαρκα...θα γελαει...Πρέπει λοιπον να ψαξω να βρω αλλο ηλεκτρονικό πιο ψαγμενο. Και αυτο με τους 105 βαθμους που γραφεις δεν το επιασα, ταξινομουνται και βασει βαθμων κελσιου οι πυκνωτες; Στο μεταξυ το προβλημα χειροτερευει μερα με τη μερα, μεχρι το Σεπτεμβρη θα ξεκινησει τις συνεχεις επανεκκινησεις οπως μου το ειχε κανει παλια

----------


## p270

> Φιλε μου σ' ευχαριστω, απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι εκει που παω για αυτά τα πράγματα (στο Ηρακλειο δεν εχουμε και τις απειρες επιλογες) αν του πω βαλε μου την ταδε μαρκα...θα γελαει...Πρέπει λοιπον να ψαξω να βρω αλλο ηλεκτρονικό πιο ψαγμενο. Και αυτο με τους 105 βαθμους που γραφεις δεν το επιασα, ταξινομουνται και βασει βαθμων κελσιου οι πυκνωτες; Στο μεταξυ το προβλημα χειροτερευει μερα με τη μερα, μεχρι το Σεπτεμβρη θα ξεκινησει τις συνεχεις επανεκκινησεις οπως μου το ειχε κανει παλια


ναι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτες ταξινομουνται και με βαθμους κελσιου 85 και 105 βαθμους,απο κρητη ψαξε εδω https://www.acdcshop.gr/

----------


## JOUN

Εγω παντως οταν θελω να αγορασω καποιο εξαρτημα( και πυκνωτες) κοιταζω αν το εχει το acdcshop και μετα οπουδηποτε αλλου,ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος..

----------


## gianndats

> Καλησπέρα παίδες! Η παραπανω αναρτηση μου ειναι απο τον 12/2016.....Η επισκευή άντεξε σχεδόν 3 χρόνια, νόμιζα θα έβγαζε περισσότερα, ξαναξεκινησε δειλα δειλα τις επανεκκινησεις το ψυγειο! 2-3 φορες/ημερα όταν ανάβουμε καποιο φως κανει μπιπ και επανεκκινηση. Αναμενω επιδείνωση και μετα βουρ παλι αντικατασταση στους γνωστους πυκνωτες


Χαίρετε παιδιά!
Πήγαμε για μαλλί και βγήκαμε κουρεμένοι!
Όπως σας είχα γράψει το πρόβλημα των συχνών επανεκκινήσεων εμφανίστηκε πάλι, οπότε προληπτικά σήμερα πήγα την πλακέτα στον ηλεκτρονικό και μου άλλαξε πάλι τους 4 γνωστούς πυκνωτές. Ξαναεβαλα την πλακέτα και *το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω τωρα ειναι οτι ουδεποτε ξαναεκκινησε ο συμπιεστης*. Αναβει το φως και ο ανεμιστηρας ανακατανομης ψύξης αλλά ο συμπιεστης δεν εκκινει. Πηγα ξανα την πλακετα στον ηλεκτρονικό ο οποίος μετρησε μπροστα μου ο,τι εξαρτημα υπάρχει πάνω στην πλακέτα (και το μαυρο και κοκκινο ρελε) και τα βρισκει ολα οκ.
Απ' την πλακετα φευγει καλωδιο που καταληγει στο γκρι κουτακι πανω στο συμπιεστη, μεσα στο κουτακι υπαρχει το εξαρτημα της φωτο, *τί εξαρτημα ειναι αυτο; ειναι το ρελέ εκκινησης του συμπιεστη;* παντως δεν ερχεται ταση στο εξαρτημα αυτο. δε θα επρεπε να ερχεται ταση;

Το κουλό που με τις απειροελάχιστες γνώσεις μου δε μπορώ να ερμηνέυσω είναι το εξης: μετρησα στην πλακετα τους ακροδεκτες πανω στους οποιους κουμπωνει η φυσα που παει το ρευμα στο συμπιεστη και μου δινει 105-110v (δε θα επρεπε να δινει 220 :Wink:  Ομως ως δια μαγειας οταν κουμπωνω στην πλακετα τη φυσα που παει το ρευμα στο συμπιεστη και μετα μετραω στους ακροδεκτες επανω στο συμπιεστη παιρνω μηδενικη ταση! Δηλαδη ενω πριν συνδεσω το συμπιεστη εχω στην πλακέτα ταση εξόδου 105-110 v, όταν τον συνδέσω η ταση αυτη χανεται. Πως γινεται αυτό ρε παιδιά;

Τη βοήθεια σας παιδιά γιατί ζορίζομαι, με επείγει εξαιρετικά να επισκευαστεί άμεσα η βλαβη.

Ευχαριστω!

Πάνω στο συμπιεστή:
IMG_20190909_171723 (Large).jpg


Και μια κοντινή φωτό:
IMG_20190909_175031.jpg

Η πλακέτα:
IMG_20161121_103121.jpg

----------


## gianndats

> Χαίρετε παιδιά!
> Πήγαμε για μαλλί και βγήκαμε κουρεμένοι!
> Όπως σας είχα γράψει το πρόβλημα των συχνών επανεκκινήσεων εμφανίστηκε πάλι, οπότε προληπτικά σήμερα πήγα την πλακέτα στον ηλεκτρονικό και μου άλλαξε πάλι τους 4 γνωστούς πυκνωτές. Ξαναεβαλα την πλακέτα και *το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω τωρα ειναι οτι ουδεποτε ξαναεκκινησε ο συμπιεστης*. Αναβει το φως και ο ανεμιστηρας ανακατανομης ψύξης αλλά ο συμπιεστης δεν εκκινει. Πηγα ξανα την πλακετα στον ηλεκτρονικό ο οποίος μετρησε μπροστα μου ο,τι εξαρτημα υπάρχει πάνω στην πλακέτα (και το μαυρο και κοκκινο ρελε) και τα βρισκει ολα οκ.
> Απ' την πλακετα φευγει καλωδιο που καταληγει στο γκρι κουτακι πανω στο συμπιεστη, μεσα στο κουτακι υπαρχει το εξαρτημα της φωτο, *τί εξαρτημα ειναι αυτο; ειναι το ρελέ εκκινησης του συμπιεστη;* παντως δεν ερχεται ταση στο εξαρτημα αυτο. δε θα επρεπε να ερχεται ταση;
> 
> Το κουλό που με τις απειροελάχιστες γνώσεις μου δε μπορώ να ερμηνέυσω είναι το εξης: μετρησα στην πλακετα τους ακροδεκτες πανω στους οποιους κουμπωνει η φυσα που παει το ρευμα στο συμπιεστη και μου δινει 105-110v (δε θα επρεπε να δινει 220 Ομως ως δια μαγειας οταν κουμπωνω στην πλακετα τη φυσα που παει το ρευμα στο συμπιεστη και μετα μετραω στους ακροδεκτες επανω στο συμπιεστη παιρνω μηδενικη ταση! Δηλαδη ενω πριν συνδεσω το συμπιεστη εχω στην πλακέτα ταση εξόδου 105-110 v, όταν τον συνδέσω η ταση αυτη χανεται. Πως γινεται αυτό ρε παιδιά;
> 
> Τη βοήθεια σας παιδιά γιατί ζορίζομαι, με επείγει εξαιρετικά να επισκευαστεί άμεσα η βλαβη.
> 
> ...




Παίδες έδωα απευθείας στο μοτέρ 220 και δούλεψε κοπέλα, άρα παω για αλλαγή πλακέτας....

----------


## JOUN

Παίζει να μπέρδεψες τα βύσματα μεταξύ τους; Μπαίνει το ένα στην θέση του άλλου;

----------


## gianndats

> Παίζει να μπέρδεψες τα βύσματα μεταξύ τους; Μπαίνει το ένα στην θέση του άλλου;


Χαίρετε. Σ ευχαριστω.
Οχι δεν γίνεται να συνδεθουν ανάποδα τα βυσματα.
Η πλακέτα κάτι έπαθε στα χέρια του ηλεκτρονικού που μου αντικατεστησε τους πυκνωτές και τώρα έχει κολλήσει σε απόψυξη. Θέλω να πω δίνει όλη την ώρα ρεύμα στις αντιστάσεις της απόψυξης και δεν δίνει εντολή να εκκινήσει ο συμπιεστής. Φαντάσου η κατάψυξη έγινε σαν φούρνος σε μισή ώρα. Την έχω αφήσει σε άλλο ηλεκτρονικό για έλεγχο πριν παραγγείλω καινούργια

----------


## JOUN

Καλα ρε γμτ πηγε να σου αλλαξει τρεις πυκνωτες και εκανε ζημια;Τι να πω..

----------


## gianndats

> Καλα ρε γμτ πηγε να σου αλλαξει τρεις πυκνωτες και εκανε ζημια;Τι να πω..


Ναι όπως τα λες. 4 πυκνωτες άλλαξε, μου πήρε 20€, και μου έκανε ζημιά 50€. Τοσο μου πήρε σήμερα ο άλλος ηλεκτρονικος στον οποίο πήγα την πλακέτα μήπως και σωθεί πριν παραγγειλω άλλη. Μου είπε ότι κάτι δεν είχε γίνει σωστά στην προηγούμενη επισκευή! Ευτυχώς τέλος καλο, όλα καλά, και φθηνά θα έλεγα γιατί τα 50 και αυθημερόν είναι μια χαρά σε σχέση με τα 130 και αναμονή 3 μέρες να έρθει καινούρια πλακέτα!

----------


## JOUN

Καλά σε ψιλοέσκισε με τα 50 ευρώ..

----------


## gianndats

> Καλά σε ψιλοέσκισε με τα 50 ευρώ..


5μελης οικογένεια με μωρό χωρίς ψυγειο από εχθές το πρωί ; του είπα κι ευχαριστω πάρα πολύ.

----------


## skywalker

Παιδιά καλημέρα,

Ανακάλυψα τυχαία αυτά τα post ψάχνοντας για το ίδιο πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζει και το δικό μου ψυγείο. Συνεχή reset και μια μέρα τέλος (δεν ξεκινούσε). Άλλαξα τα 4 πυκνωτάκια και το ψυγείο ξεκίνησε να δουλεύει μια χαρά. Μετά όμως από περίπου 10 μέρες ενώ το ψυγείο δουλεύει, στην ψύξη δεν πάει κάτω από 0 κελσίου και στη συντήρηση κάτα από 12 κελσίου παρόλο που είναι και τα δύο ρυθμιζμένα για τη μικρότερη δυνατή θερμοκρασία. 
Έχει κάποιος καμία ιδέα στο που μπορεί να οφείλεται αυτό?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## lefas

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Μπραβο σε όσους είχαν την όρεξη και τη γνώση να ασχοληθούν και βοήθησαν όλους εμάς. Να πω ότι εγώ έχω το arc 4170, με τα ίδια συμπτώματα. Σήμερα αλλαχθηκαν και οι 4 πυκνωτές αφού είχαν χάσει μεγάλο μέρος της χωρητικότητας τους  και το ψυγείο επανήλθε... Περιμένω μήπως έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα σαν του Skywalker, αλλά μεχρι στιγμής όλα καλά.

----------


## gianndats

> Παιδιά καλημέρα,
> 
> Ανακάλυψα τυχαία αυτά τα post ψάχνοντας για το ίδιο πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζει και το δικό μου ψυγείο. Συνεχή reset και μια μέρα τέλος (δεν ξεκινούσε). Άλλαξα τα 4 πυκνωτάκια και το ψυγείο ξεκίνησε να δουλεύει μια χαρά. Μετά όμως από περίπου 10 μέρες ενώ το ψυγείο δουλεύει, στην ψύξη δεν πάει κάτω από 0 κελσίου και στη συντήρηση κάτα από 12 κελσίου παρόλο που είναι και τα δύο ρυθμιζμένα για τη μικρότερη δυνατή θερμοκρασία. 
> Έχει κάποιος καμία ιδέα στο που μπορεί να οφείλεται αυτό?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Αν και με 3 μηνες καθυστερηση, κι ελπιζοντας να εχεις ηδη βγαλει ακρη και αν γραφω ασκοπα, η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι η δραματικα μειωμενη αποδοση ψυξης πιθανοτατα δεν οφειλεται στους πυκνωτες που αλλαξες.

----------


## gianndats

> Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Μπραβο σε όσους είχαν την όρεξη και τη γνώση να ασχοληθούν και βοήθησαν όλους εμάς. Να πω ότι εγώ έχω το arc 4170, με τα ίδια συμπτώματα. Σήμερα αλλαχθηκαν και οι 4 πυκνωτές αφού είχαν χάσει μεγάλο μέρος της χωρητικότητας τους  και το ψυγείο επανήλθε... Περιμένω μήπως έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα σαν του Skywalker, αλλά μεχρι στιγμής όλα καλά.


Το φοβερα ενδιαφερον ειναι το ποσοι μεχρι τωρα εδω μεσα εχουμε γλιτωσει 200ρια απο αλλαγη πλακετας

----------

νικος_ (31-08-22)

----------

